# New to Forum: Me and Daisy



## BenTheMan (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi. I'm Ben. And this is my new dog, Daisy. She's a beagle mix, but I'm not sure what she's mixed with. (Any guesses?) Shes about 12 weeks old, and she has been living with me since Sunday, when I got her from the rescue center. She has a mean case of tapeworms, some kennel cough, and a pretty nasty flea problem. But other than that, she's a happy and loving little dog.

So far, she has sit down pretty good. And she comes about half the time I call her. And she hasn't had an accident in the house yet (hooray!). Daisy and I look forward to learning from the community!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to DF

She's a cutie pootie! I've a beagle/Lab Mix it could be possible she have a lab in her? Do you have more pictures of her?


----------



## BenTheMan (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome.

Here's me teaching her to sit, and her wallowing.

As far as what else she might be, maybe some of you guys can help. The adoption lady said she was part ``hound'', which seems to be pretty generic. Her mom was surrendered, pregnant. A buddy of mine thought she might be part border collie.


----------



## gracie_pie (Mar 20, 2009)

Omgoodness, she's so tiny! I'd say beagle/lab, but it's hard to tell because she's so young. She could also be part pitbull. I know its crazy, but I have two pit mixes, and the pound I got them from has an insane amount of pits and pit mixes. They seem to be very popular with irresponsible owners. Any way... here are a few lab/hound mixes that look like her:

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/76/166006194_eea8bb5ad2.jpg
http://www.animalaid-va.org/images+/dogs/Buddy1.JPG

Good luck with your puppy, hope I helped.


----------



## BenTheMan (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah there are a lot of pitts up here, too. We had one growing up, and she was the best dog we ever had. I looked into rescuing one, but Columbus requires something like $100,000 of liability insurance, which I just couldn't afford.



> Good luck with your puppy, hope I helped.


The dogs in those pics look very similar to her, especially the first one.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

BenTheMan said:


> A buddy of mine thought she might be part border collie.


The coloring suggests maybe, but I think the eyes say no. 

Anyway, welcome to DF!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Well I've seen some basset hound/beagle mixes that look similar but they usually have shorter legs.

Maybe a beagle boston terrier mix! Here's another one with different coloring.









That would explain the smaller size too.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello & welcome to df. Daisy is gorgeous. I can maybe see Cav King Charles Spaniel. Hope she gets over her illnesses soon.


----------



## BenTheMan (Aug 18, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Maybe a beagle boston terrier mix!.


Yeah that's a good guess. 

I was looking forward to calling her a ``beagrador retriegal''!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Very cute puppy, and what a tiny baby she is! My first guess was also beagle and some spaniel mixed in, but either way, she's adorable.


----------



## BenTheMan (Aug 18, 2009)

I found this pic online of a boston terrier/beagle mix:










It looks like the case may be closed


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

She's definitely mostly beagle! I was going to suggest a tiny bit of BT since she was so small. If she was a different color I'd say she was almost 100% beagle because of her size, her ears, and her cute little face. Look forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome! She's wayyyy too adorable! *swoon*


----------

